# Esquema oscilador Muy estable 800- 1600 Khz. (PLL o Cristal)



## tecnicdeso (May 8, 2007)

Estaria muy agradecido si algún aficionado a la RF. me ayudase en un proposito.

Necesito una oscilación muy estable en estas frecuencias, 800 a 1600 Khz., a ser posible PLL o Cristal, para proyecto de transmisor de O.M. con transistores mosfet.

Inicialmente en mi proyecto utilizo un oscilador COLPITS, pero muy inestable ante los cambios de temperatura.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 8, 2007)

Si es muy inestable es por una mala eleccion de componentes, sobre todo condensadores, pregunta si tienen condensadores stiroflex, pero solo los tienen hasta 10nf para abajo.
Deberias reemplazar  los  que determinan la oscilacion con la bobina.


Si buscas un poquito encontraras como hacer un pll con un micro si no recuerdo mal con un pic18f84 o pic18c84

Utilizar actualmente cristal es un tonteria ya que necesitarias varios o deberias utilizar trucos como utilizar mezcladores balanceados.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/oscillator.html#pll


----------



## REKI (May 15, 2007)

Prueba a encontrar algún resonador a la frecuecia que desees que el oscilador funcione. Son elementos que proporcionan gran estabilidad a osciladores como el Colpitts. Puedes buscar información en www.rfm.com SAW RESONATOR


----------



## mcrven (May 15, 2007)

Hola tecnicdeso.

Veo que sigues trabajando en tu Broadcasting.

Te dejo este link que tiene varios circuitos que te pueden servir, amén de algunas indicaciones:

www.geocities.com/raiu_harrison/mwa/tech/circuits/blocks.html

Lo que comentas aquí, respecto de la falta de estabilidad, se debe principalmente a la calidad de los componentes, en especial de los capacitores de sintonía y realimentación. Deberían ser del tipo "Mica Metalizada" y no sé, en esta etapa de la historia, si son fáciles de conseguir.
Si vas a trabajar en frecuencia fija, es preferible que utilices un cristal. El método más directo es, utilizar el cristal de la frecuencia requerida. Otro el del sistema de conversión hacia arriba. Ej.: Un resonador de 503 KHz, tomando el 3º armónico (para tu caso), daría 1509 KHz. El otro es el de conversión hacia abajo: un cristal de 4x o 5x la frecuencia y con un divisor obtienes la frecuencia base que necesitas. Este último es muy estable, sus corrimientos, si lod hubiere, serían prácticamente imperceptibles. El sistema multipicador, en cambio, multiplica la frecuencia, pero también los corrimientos.-

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## mcrven (May 15, 2007)

Aquí hay algo más tecnicdeso:

http://www.dundeecoll.ac.uk/Sections/CS/Staff/al_radio/transmitter.htm

mcrven


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 16, 2007)

Muchas gracias a todos... estoy valorando circuitos....

Pues si, estoy trabajando en un proyecto experimental de O.M.

Es mucho mas simple de lo que en principio puede parecer, y se obtienen resultados excelentes. De hecho la complicación del tema radica en el oscilador. Y es que actualmente con los aparatos receptores digitales se precisa mucha exactitud para poder conseguir buen resultado.

Conseguir potencia es muy simple, y con un transistor 2SK135 TO3 Se pueden lograr alcances de varias decenas de kilometros, pudiendo multiplicar a base de aumentar la etapa de potencia final.
Intentaré realizar alguno de los proyectos que habeis propuesto anteriormente y os mostraré con imagenes el proyecto, que aunque simple es muy curioso.


----------



## mcrven (May 16, 2007)

Bueno tecnicdeso, por mi parte, gusto en saludarte de nuevo y en ayudarte. Además que me gusta el tema y he hecho cosas parecidas a lo que estás haciendo, con varios equipos Rx y Tx (AM) en mi haber y, antenas también.
Espero ver pronto tus fotos y escuchar buenas nuevas de los resultados obtenidos.

Veo que tu ubicación es en España. La gente de radio de allí, tienen un site con mucha información y también publican una revista, libros y demás. Todo relacionado con el tema de la Radio.

www.ure.es

www.arrl.org es una página similar de USA.

Bueno amigo, saludos y éxitos: mcrven

P.D. - Hay algo más en www.qsl.net/lw1ecp


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 18, 2007)

Efectivamente, se que por aquí hay miembros de URE, y los he visto alguna vez. Antiguamente fuí aficionado, e incluso tengo varios libros llenos de contactos por 27 cb. Pertenecí a WF , creo que era de irlanda. No se si aún existirá ya que por motivos de trabajo y el abandono que sufrieron muchas de las bandas de radio con la aparición de internet y la telefonía me dejé el tema completamente.

El tema es que a mi lo que me gusta es la electrónica, en general, explicandome mas o menos bien, me importan los medios, mas que el fin. El hacer un transmisor no es para nada en concreto, no es para tener un emisor, como tantos emisores frikis locales que hay. Para eso están las grandes cadenas con locutores profesionales. Querer entrar ahí es de locos, y mas para gente mas o menos bohemia como los que nos tiramos horas con dos bobinas y cuatro transistores. Como todos mis inventos, una vez en perfecto funcionamiento, acaban en el cubo de residuos electrónicos, y me acuesto con la satisfacción de haber logrado nuestra meta.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## LW1ECP (May 18, 2007)

Tecnicdeso, simpatizo con tus ideales!. Para mí también, el llegar a poner un equipo casero en el aire es la simple verificación de que el esfuerzo resultó.
Los capacitores más estables son los de polistirene (styroflex), no confundir con poliéster, según la revista QST son un poco mejores que los de mica-plata, de la era jurásica.
Como no es fácil conseguir los styroflex, una opción es usar un oscilador Hartley (lleva 1 solo C) y conectar el transistor al LC a través de dos derivaciones en la bobina, aunque hay que tener precauciones con las oscilaciones parásitas de muy alta f.
Alternativa moderna a los styroflex: los NP0 multicapa, o varios NP0 en paralelo (no son comunes de más de 100pF).
El alambre de la bobina debe estar firmemente devanado sobre la forma, y tratar de evitar núcleos de ferrite (o que el ferrite se use sólo para un pequeño ajuste, que casi todo sea aire).
Ni hablar de la necesidad de que la alimentación sea estabilizada.
Pero la inestabilidad puede tener causas que no sean el C o la L, por ejemplo si el elemento activo es un inversor CMOS empezamos mal... Podrías adjuntarnos tu circuito?. De cuánto corrimiento estamos hablando?. Una buena estabilidad en 1MHz para un transmisor de AM tiene que ser más fácil de conseguir que en 5MHz para uno de SSB.
Ah, debes evitar que la RF irradiada se meta en el oscilador, debe estar blindado y con desacople en la entrada de alimentación.
En cuanto a los resonadores SAW, son sólo para frecuencias de más de decenas de MHz.
Éxitos!
LW1ECP
P.D. Gracias mcrven por recomendar mi sitio! ;-)


----------



## mcrven (May 19, 2007)

Bueno tecnicdeso y LW1ECP, veo que tenemos inclinaciones afines. Soy radioaficionado también: YV5MHE. Hace aprox. 45 años que no ensamblo un TX y más que eso para un RX. El último equipo fue un multibanda AM de 144 W, modulado en placa. Con él fueron muchas horas de contactos. El VFO de ese equipo es (todavía existe el equipo y funciona, aún si hace mucho que no lo uso) un remanente del TX de un Tanque de guerra Sherman (II guerra mundial) y en cuanto a la estabilidad "es un cristal variable", f base 1500 Khz a 2000 Khz, el resto de las bandas se sacaron de sus harmónicos. No recuerdo el tipo de oscilador, creo que es del tipo Hartley.

En muchas cosas tenemos similitudes los tres, aunque les digo que hay mucho equipo que he construido a lo largo del camino, sobre todo instrumentos de taller y laboratorio que funcionan y son de utilidad en su momento.

Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes en cuando a la satisfacción que se siente al alcanzar una meta.

LW1ECP, la recomendación que le hice a tecnicdeso, fue simplemente porque él buscaba algo sobre osciladores estables. Yo hice una búsqueda en internet y entre otras, también la tuya tiene buena información al respecto.

Bueno amigos, continúo aquí. Cualquier cosa que esté a mi alcance, será para compartirla y también para aprender.

Saludos y hasta siempre: mcrven


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 27, 2007)

De veras muy agradecido por todos vuestros consejos, así que seguiré en ello, investigando y trabajando. De hecho sustituyendo los condensadores por otros de menos tolerancia he mejorado 60%. 
Voy a describir mi pequeño proyecto, que está insertado en la carcasa de un amplificador metalico, (y que no puedo cubrirlo con la tapa metálica, porque varia la frecuencia y la modulacion). Como base utilizo un pequeño oscilador hartley, pero este utiliza varios condensadores, y consigue una onda casi perfecta, pero como ya anticipé varia en dos o tres khz la modulación de salida dependiendo de la temperatura, la carga de la antena, etc. El paso final utiliza un transistor mosfet tipo K135 Encapsulado en TO3, alimentado con 80 V, desacoplado con un transformador normal y corriente de un viejo amplificador, en el cual inserto audio desde otro amplificador, que es el que modula la señal a través de su secundario. El resultado es que, puesto que vivo en un edificio, no tengo muy buena tierra, primer y gran problema. Segundo, ante la imposibilidad de tener una buena antena como la que me aconsejaron ustedes, utilizo los tendederos de ropa.... 
Por el consumo del invento, 0,7A y 80v,  56W, sobre los cuales calculo unos 18 de pérdidas en calor en el transistor. En el cableado de la antena, se percibe calor en la piel cuando lo tocamos. Por supuesto no voy a aumentar ni potencia ni voltaje, ya que no quiero que los vecinos noten efectos extraños al tocar los tendederos... 

Al final de todo, y desplazandome con un vehiculo y un autorradio, consigo alcances de 20Km, de forma bastante irregular. Otro gran problema, y curioso, es que cuando el frecuencímetro marca la frecuencia exacta, 1476 Khz, en los receptores digitales la señal es perfecta, pero el audio llega como desplazado. Tengo que subir o bajar 1 Khz para que el audio en los receptores sea perfecto. 

He leido en uno de vuestros links que eso es posible corregirlo mediante filtros pasabajos... pero eso de momento me sobrepasa un poco. ¿Que pensais?

En breve os pondre las fotos de todo el proyecto y asi me aconsejais.

Un cordial saludo


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2007)

Primer consejo, comprate/montate un S-meter o medidor de estacionarias, te lo puedes fabricar tu mismo fácilmente, es necesario un puñado de diodos y un microamperimetro de aguja.
Te permitira ajustar la antena perchera y ver como debes adaptar la antena. La antena de tendero es comun y bastante usada, jjii, pero si les pones unos aisladores (trozos de metraquilado) puedes ajustar tu "antena de hilo" para que toda la potencia de tu transmisor salga al aire y no en forma de calor.

En el ARRL sale como fabricar antenas de hilo


Es raro lo de que se modifique la frecuencia al cerrar la caja, eso es síntoma de un mal diseño.

cambia los condensadores criticos por estiroflex y fijate que tienen una linea, esta debe estar conectada en el lado que no hay radiofrecuencia, masas, Vcc, desacoplos (ojo no es que sea electrolitico, en su fabricacion la parte mas externa del condensador va unida al borne de la marca, esto permite "blindar" si lo conectas a zonas libres de radiofrecuencia)
La bobina deberias cambiarle la orientacion o blindarla.

Entre el oscilador y el amplificador TO3 deberia haber una etapa separadora,con un simple 2n2222 y una ganancia 1 te apañas(me parece que la mejor opcion es un amplificador con salida por el emisor).




20km no es nada, en 27Mhz y 5W tambien los hago, eso si un receptor comercial y una antena 5/8, pero no hay brillo con el tema de potencia.

Sigo con la mia, prefiero 1W y una buena antena que 100W y un trozo de cable mal acoplado.


----------



## tecnicdeso (May 29, 2007)

Gracias. Dos buenos consejos los que me has dado.  De momento entre el TO3 y el oscilador he ubicado dos 2N3904, está claro, lo que dices del metacrilato, pero piensa que es un bloque comunitario, y no se puede hacer historias raras .. jeje. 

27 Mhz es una frecuencia muuucho mas alta, y ya la he trabajado, pero no tiene nada que ver con 1 Mhz. Particularmente, en el año 1990 hice mi contacto record. Confirmé QSL con otra estación de CAMBERRA (Australia), en banda lateral 11m (28,065 creo). Entonces eso era aficion.... Recuerdo que soy de castellon, españa.
Disponia de una PRESIDENT LINCOLN y un amplificador transistorizado de rf de 150w de auto, con una antena vertical sirio. Que tiempos aquellos. 

Gracias gente, un saludo.


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2007)

Hola tecnicdeso. De nuevo yo.

Con respecto del oscilador se me han que dado en el tintero un par de sugerencias. Una es que trates de aprovechar esos integrados hechos para las radios de am/fm (HA1170), solo la parte del oscilador am. La otra es, prácticamente lo mismo pero, utilizar uno de esos pequeños radio de bolsillo, generalmente AM, y utilizar solamente la etapa osciladora del superheterodino, eliminando la FI y la etapa de RF. Esos osciladores funcionaban muy estables, según recuerdo.

De todas forma, recordemos que las ondas de radio son como la mujer, caprichosas hasta más no poder.

Para lo referente a la antena creo que, más tarde o más temprano vas a tener que utilizar una caja de sintonía. Eso puede acoplar cualquier impedancia.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 29, 2007)

Pues si tenia uno de 150W casi seguro que era de esos a base de mosfets. 

Yo por desgracia tenco el QTH apantallado, pero la 5/8 rinde que no veas. 
Si realmente el tema de 27 casi a desaparecido, la gente o sea movido de frecuencias o no salen.


Un integrado interesante es el ne602 o ne612 bastante facil de conseguir.

Quien dice metraquilado dice cualquier aislante, que te permita camufrarlo.
Tambien puedes fabricarte una antena de hilo de cuadro sintonizada, lo he visto en recepcion de 136khz.
Se trata de un cuadrado donde se arrolla un cable electrico y un condensador de aire se puede sintonizador/adaptar a la frecuencia de uso.

Bajate el ARRL del mulero, hay varios ejemplos para esas frecuencias. Hay dos libors uno solo de antenas y luego el completo.

Otra forma de generar una frecuencia es utilizando un oscilador a cristal digital y le pones un filtro de varios pasos hasta convertirlo en señoidal. Los que yo he visto lo hacen poniendo filtros en pi.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 12, 2007)

Un saludo a todos. He decidido adquirir este generador de onda. Supongo que podré utilizarlo a modo de oscilador en un momento dado, aparte de utilizarlo en reparaciones de bf. Ya me comentareis si es posible esa aplicación. 

http://www.amidata.es/cgi-bin/bv/rs...legkjfjmcefeceeldgondhgg.0&cacheID=esnetscape


----------



## mcrven (Jun 12, 2007)

Saludos tecnicdeso.

Andabas algo así como callado unltimamente.

El generador de funciones debería servir. Pruébalo y nos comentas.
Lo único que sé con certeza es que tanto la señal senoidal como la onda cuadrada, son derivadas del generador triangular y que la que resulta más afectada en la conversión es, casualmente, la senoidal, que es la que debes usar. Es una "pequeña" distorsión que se observa en los picos. Pero ¿Quién dijo que no va a servir?

Así que, a probar y éxitos.

mcrven


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 13, 2007)

Si, hemos empezado la gira y andamos un poco atareados con toda la chicharra....os tenia abandonados. He adquirido el aparato que os he mostrado anteriormente, que también me sirve para ajustar fases en los equipos de sonido pa a ojímetro. El mundillo ha bajado mucho de precio, y ahora voy a por un buen osciloscopio. Además esta gente de amidata son la bomba... un dia y el paquete en casa.

De momento lo he usado a modo de frecuencímetro. Es muy estable y muy exacto. Ajusté el oscilador pero habrá que hacer algo con los blindajes magnéticos. Cuando acerco la mano a un metro empieza a variar la frecuencia. Ahí tengo una ensalada de problemillas que todos juntos resultan un problemon.

Ahora voy a realizar un nuevo proyecto, ya que con este aparato las oscilaciones son otra cosa... voy a realizar unas etapas de potencia y le acoplaré el inyector y haré unas cuantas pruebas en esas frecuencias cojoneras, pero nada serio...

Un cordial saludo mcvrven, te mando un mensaje con mi correo, y si tienes messenger me agregas así algún dia charlamos. [/code]


----------



## Puppin (Jun 30, 2007)

Caros amigos, permitam-me participar dessa comunidade no meu idioma, pois acredito que há uma grande semelhança e todos poderão compreender.

Tecnicdeso, em uma de suas mensagens você disse: "Otro gran problema, y curioso, es que cuando el frecuencímetro marca la frecuencia exacta, 1476 Khz, en los receptores digitales la señal es perfecta, pero el audio llega como desplazado. Tengo que subir o bajar 1 Khz para que el audio en los receptores sea perfecto. "

Gostaria de sugerir que voce usasse o seu oscilador em 1/2 ou 1/3 da frequencia de saída.
Já tive esse problema em um transmissor de 27MHz que se comportava tal como você reportou.
Ao mudar o meu oscliador local para 1/2 da frequencia de saída, acabaram os problemas de "fm"
no meu sinal.
Gosto muito do tema e tenho o mesmo pensamento dos colegas.
Um grande abraço para todos.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 30, 2007)

Amigo Puppin, bién venido al hilo.

Por otro medio, en contacto con tecnicdeso, él me comunicó que ya había abandonado el proyecto.

Por otro lado, te comento que, el transmisor que tecnicdeso ensambló, era de modulación AM, por lo cual, lo que él decía de un desvío de la fo, motivado por la modulación, es alqo bién extraño realmente.

Veo que eres do Brasil, brasileiro. Así que somos, casi, vecinos. Yo vivo en Caracas, Venezuela.

El idioma, para mí, no va a ser problema y considero que para muchos más, de los concurrentes, tampoco lo será.

Tú escribe en Brasilero y nosotros te respondemos en español, o viceversa.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Puppin (Jul 1, 2007)

Caro mcrven,
Fico feliz em poder contar com a boa vontade dos amigos de língua espanhola.
Sou brasileiro do Rio de Janeiro, porem estou morando na cidade de Curitiba mais ao sul do país.
Tive muitos contatos na banda de 11m com colegas de toda a América do Sul inclusive Venezuela, na década de 60, início de 70. Falei também com a Europa e a África sempre usando transmissor e receptor caseiro. 
A minha sugestão para o tecnicdeso foi por ter, no início das minhas montagens de transmissores em 27MHz, um problema semelhante ao dele, que só desapareceu após a mudança da frequência do oscilador para a metade da frequência de operação.
Um grande abraço mi hermanito!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola amigos... estaba bastante alejado de estos foros por motivos de laboro.... Gracias puppin, por tus consejos, sé que el problema de la modulación tiene que ser algo muy sencillo y a la vez curioso. Es normal tambien teniendo en cuenta que el proyecto es muy rudimentario y sencillo. Ya conseguí lo que buscaba, conocer la rf.

Un saludo


----------



## Mushito (Jul 15, 2007)

tecnicdeso, una pregunta.
¿por que no usas un PLL para tu tamsmisor?


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 19, 2007)

este es un transmisor de am con pll:







Contexto original


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jul 23, 2007)

Hola DJ glenn, muy interesante este diagrama... aunque ahora falta el contexto de los compotentes.


Muy interesante desde luego, incluso sin conocer valores, puede ser muy instructivo en futuros proyectos. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 24, 2007)

Por ahí tengo algunos más completitos jeje. También algunos de facil montaje, con lo que creo se puede cubrir un barrio sin problemas... lo que si, yo no lo probaría en mi ciudad... solo hay 3 estaciones en am y mejor ni preguntar por qué... al parecer una está para tapar una radio que entra de uruguay, otra es media piratona, pero con historia y otra está puesta por el gobierno... creo que no me salteo ninguna (la programación ofrecida en am no me interesa así que no estoy al tanto de lo que pasa en esa parte del dial, solo estoy al salto de lo que pasa en fm con las 95 estaciones que fueron censadas... quieren dejar solo 50).


----------

